# What's with the super long name?



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan Forums Bulletin Board @ NissanForums.com ?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

WAIT! Your the moderator and your asking us? BAWHAHAH!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

dont ask just nod your head lol


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

It does sound redundant though.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Well it's just that it used to be a hell of a lot shorter, and I didn't see any reason for change. I'm just curious.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Adam said:


> *Nissan Forums Bulletin Board @ NissanForums.com ? *


It's what you call being smart for search engines. You'd have to understand how they work to understand the reason for the title.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: What's with the super long name?*



Boosterwitch said:


> *
> It's what you call being smart for search engines. You'd have to understand how they work to understand the reason for the title. *


Enlighten please...


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: What's with the super long name?*



barnoun said:


> *
> Enlighten please... *


I'm not trying to be rude, but there really is a lot to it. Do a search on google on "search engine placement" and you'll have to dig and read for hours  

Each engine is a little different as well, so there's compromises to make.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

So, does having more keywords give a greater chance of a person finding this site?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *So, does having more keywords give a greater chance of a person finding this site? *


Yes, that's one aspect. But some search engines are smart and look for people trying to "cheat"


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

This stuff sounds interesting...guess I'm going to do a search to learn more on the subject


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *This stuff sounds interesting...guess I'm going to do a search to learn more on the subject *


It actually isn't


----------

